# Neglected Opera Masterpieces - Fromental Halévy



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

NickFuller said:


> *Fromental Halévy*
> 
> Leader of the French school, and the opera composer whose complete works I most want to hear. Don't these whet your appetite?
> 
> ...


----------

